# Big Nasty boar down!



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is a short video of a pig I killed the other evening. Enjoy!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice shot and cool wideo!:cheers:


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Great video and nice shot on that big SOB


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

cool deal buddy!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great video and nice shot on that pig.. What program are you using for the film editing? Great job..


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

*pig kill*

what type of broadhead & size did you use?


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Law Dog said:


> Great video and nice shot on that pig.. What program are you using for the film editing? Great job..


Pinnacle studio 16 ultimate. I just upgraded. Still learning how to use it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

prophead said:


> what type of broadhead & size did you use?


100 grain Montec. Arrow total weight is 380 grains. My bow is slinging them 295 fps w/ 72 lbs of KE.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Cool deal, I shot a big boar friday evening and that sum buck ran off with my 20.00 arrow sticking out of his side... ticked me off


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Cool deal, I shot a big boar friday evening and that sum buck ran off with my 20.00 arrow sticking out of his side... ticked me off


Lol. That sucks...


----------

